# chicken bone beach



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

is chicken bone a good place to catch some good eating black tips?


----------



## mark- (Jun 23, 2013)

head to fort pickens. around 6,7 oclock ull catch good ones


----------



## Miltonboy (Jun 16, 2013)

Am or pm?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

pm... and chicken bone is nasty. lol


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

yah especially on Saturdays and Sundays! a ton of em out there!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> yah especially on Saturdays and Sundays! a ton of em out there!


They must be off on the weekends or something lol


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

its bad... we launch and land our yaks there sometimes and get NO personal space. especially if we have a fish or two. Bon kwi-kwi be all up in our business.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, nothing like the PFF to demonstrate we are in the old South. Way to go guys.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

jspooney said:


> Wow, nothing like the PFF to demonstrate we are in the old South. Way to go guys.


Long live Paula Deen


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jspooney said:


> Wow, nothing like the PFF to demonstrate we are in the old South. Way to go guys.


you do know WHY its called chicken bone right? 

there's no cheese and crackers on that beach.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, of course I know why it is called chicken bone beach. But seriously, do you guys think all 10,000 people on the PFF are white? I simply cannot believe the racist remarks that are regularly made on this forum. Why do you gripe about people of color talking about racist white people when you talk like racist white people? Of course, I am speaking to no specific person, but I am speaking of those who are entirely insensitive to "non-white people."


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

well i see this is gonna be one of those "debate" threads lol


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jspooney said:


> Yes, of course I know why it is called chicken bone beach. But seriously, do you guys think all 10,000 people on the PFF are white? I simply cannot believe the racist remarks that are regularly made on this forum. Why do you gripe about people of color talking about racist white people when you talk like racist white people? Of course, I am speaking to no specific person, but I am speaking of those who are entirely insensitive to "non-white people."


lol. its hardly racist. go hang out with any group of different ethnicity people than yourself and you'll find you can say pretty much whatever you want, as long as your willing to get some thrown your way too.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Listen up boys- The term "Chickenbone Beach" was initiated by black teenagers back in the 70's when they would come from Mobile and spend Sunday afternoons at that part of the beach to be alone. It is not a racist thing but a term started by our black brothers and sisters back then. The name has stuck since then and if it offensive to anybody, then look it up and see where it came from. 

This PC crap is bullshit and I would stand and fish with a black man, an Asain, a Muslim or anybody else who wants to put race and politics aside to be brothers and enjoy some fishing. Just sayin...


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

This PC crap is bullshit and I would stand and fish with a black man, an Asain, a Muslim or anybody else who wants to put race and politics aside to be brothers and enjoy some fishing. Just sayin...[/QUOTE]

You got that right'my friend


----------

